# Residence visa without degree attestation but now i want to get degree attested



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Got residence visa without degree attestation. Will I need to go through the whole visa process again after getting degree attestation?

The reason I want to get the degree attested is because I believe only then you get a visa on which you can you sponsor family into UAE?


----------



## expatteacher2015 (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't think that is the case - it depends on your salary and housing I think. Go to a typing office (any of them!). They can tell you exactly what you need.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree, the degree attestation is required for your visa application based on your suitability to perform the job you are being employed for. Once you have a visa you could get promoted to a senior position based on merit without a degree. The family sponsorship is based on your ability to support them and therefore it is salary based.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you want your designation changed on your visa, it will cost money to do this. Will your employer be prepared to pay to go through the process again? For sponsoring your family, you need to earn a certain salary (check how much with your PRO) and have an Ejari contract. Wedding and birth certificates need to be duly attested. Again, ask your PRO to guide you.


----------

